# New from MI



## jvanhees (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All, I am new from MI...and wanted to say hey. Like to Walleye fish, Ice fish, Bow hunt, and anything else outdoors!

Also, started a build and thought I would share. Great site and lots of info! =D>


----------



## cva34 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like woull fit right in welcome frm TX cva34


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2013)

Welcome, thanks for joining!

Great avatar you have there.


Jim


----------

